# Hello Everybody!!



## Juethefox (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi, A friend recommended this forum to me so I thought I would pop along and see what it is all about and introduce myself quickly. I found out at age 28 that I have Premature Ovarian Faliure, unfortunately it took quite a few years for doctors to agree there was something wrong with me, I think the menopause started when I was around 20-22, it is due to Xq deletion which I believe means that one of the long arms of my X Chromosome (the part that controls the female reproductive system) is damaged.
My Husband & I have been on the IVF with Egg Donation waiting list at Bristol Southmead clinic for 2 years now and at the last update we were told it could be up to another 15 months, so at the moment it is still a waiting game. I am trying to get myself clued up about IVF in the meantime and find out what is in store..... MY Niece and God-Daughters give me plenty of practical practice with kids too if it ever does happen for us!
I try to stay positive and like to raise awareness about infertility and egg donation wherever and whenever I can, as while talking to people about my condition I noticed that there really isn't a lot of knowledge out there 
I love meeting new people and talking to people, I find that talking to other people who are in the same/similar situation really does help, so if anybody would like to contact me it would be great to hear from you


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Jue! FF is a lifeline for those seeking support, information and friendship whilst going through fertility issues. Fellow FF members are fantastic pressure valves when family, friends, doctors and partners often just don't "get" what you're going through. It has held my hand throughout treatment and I've made some great friends and gained a vast amount of knowledge, both of which are key factors in at least maintaining some level of sanity!

I'm sorry to hear that you are being made to wait SO long for your IVF, that's more than a waiting game, more like a waiting marathon! I hope that things get moving for you very soon - I take it you are doing it on the NHS, because I think that private waiting lists are a bit shorter. And I know that you have clearly had a bit of time to get your head around POF, but I'm sorry to hear that too - it must be so tough to go through that so young.   For different reasons (I'm old, my eggs are scrambled) we have ended up using donor eggs thanks to the generosity of a woman in the Czech Republic, as a result of which we have a beautiful little boy. Oh, and although I know some people prefer to keep such things private, I too think that the more I talk to people about fertility issues the more that it becomes more acceptable, more normal and also the more that you may unwittingly help others who are keeping quiet about similar problems.

Have a look around the site, post wherever you like, and make yourself at home. Whatever your circumstances, there will be someone who is going through a similar situation and who can offer support and information.

I've added some links which you may find helpful:

*POF / Early Menopause ~ * CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF CLICK HERE

Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) CLICK HERE

Donor sperm/eggs ~ CLICK HERE

Complementary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ CLICK HERE 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the Location boards. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

What Every New Member Needs to Know ~ CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. 
CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT

Post here with any more questions, or on any other part of the site - there will be lovely people ready to offer friendship, hugs and support to keep you going through the ups and downs and you'll quickly feel at home.

Good luck, I hope you get to the top of that waiting list very very soon   

Martha X*


----------



## Juethefox (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi Martha, thank you for the post and the links I look forward to looking through those in a bit.  I am so glad that I joined this site it is so good to be able to talk to other people and meet new people, I have been on the chat room too and it has made me feel so much more supported and positive than I have for a while  
Bless you with your scrambled eggs!! I am so pleased that you managed to get donor eggs and have a beautiful boy, well done to you, I think you are right it will be a really good thing to have the support and understanding of the people on here through the treatment.

Yes you are right we are on the NHS waiting list, we were lucky enough to get NHS funding for up to 2 cycles which is such a blessing and I am hoping that the wait will work out ok. I am finding that talking helps so much and you are right the more you talk about it the more acceptable it becomes, I have no problems at all with discussing my condition future treatment with people and have found it helps both me and also spreads awareness to other people, as when I have talked to other people it shocked me to see the lack of knowledge about IVF and infertility.

Thank you again for the welcome and I am sure our paths will cross again on here.

Take care

Julia


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Julia - MUCHOS RESPECT - I've been an FFer for a few years now and I still haven't been in the chat room - good for you!  Fab news you got funding for a couple of goes, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you     , and I hope we do cross paths again.


----------

